# About Shihan Jeff Prather



## Highland Ninja (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew whether Jeff Prather was still part of Bujinkan? I know he's been focused mainly on his Warriorschool stuff, and I've heard some controversy about it. I haven't seen him mentioned much anywhere in discussions about training though. Is he still in Soke's good graces? I remember him from back in the 80's and was wondering if he's still part of the organization now.


----------



## stephen (Sep 6, 2007)

Highland Ninja said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew whether Jeff Prather was still part of Bujinkan? I know he's been focused mainly on his Warriorschool stuff, and I've heard some controversy about it. I haven't seen him mentioned much anywhere in discussions about training though. Is he still in Soke's good graces? I remember him from back in the 80's and was wondering if he's still part of the organization now.




Seems like it: 

http://www.bujinkanusa.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2007)

I have heard the rumors as well but believe them to be just that at this moment and that *he is still a part of the Bujinkan*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The link to the Yamenko Dojo also seems to confirm that as well.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 7, 2007)

"Shihan Prather also has a 10th degree blackbelt in Shinkengata (real life combat)." 

:ultracool

I hear he's a staple at Someya's place when in Japan. Or something like that.


----------



## Highland Ninja (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool! I'm glad to hear he's still "part of the family" so to speak!


----------



## budoka (Nov 6, 2008)

Shihan Prather is very active and still training in the Bujinkan.  He traveled to Japan and trained with Soke last year.


----------



## Muawijhe (Aug 13, 2010)

Hate to necro this post, but has anyone heard any updates on this?

I was just reading through http://actionskeptics.blogspot.com/2007/04/my-brush-with-cult-archive.html and some other Google posts on Prather and I was wondering if anyone's had any updates. Is he still in the Bujinkan? Has Hatsumi does anything about this? Have any of the allegations (if you read the comments for the testimonials, they're really shocking) been proven?

I think I heard in the news just a few months ago there was another investigation into Prather over two people dying at a single sweat lodge.

Just curious. It touches a little closer to home than I'd like to admit in a public forum.


----------



## Highland Ninja (Sep 11, 2010)

In all my dealings with him, I've always found Jeff Prather to be a decent, honorable person. So I'm really rather skeptical about this whole thing. It seems as if someone out there has an agenda against him or something. 

Soke always says that undesirable people will be drawn away from the Bujinkan, and that's always proven to be the case. Note that Prather is still very much a part of the Bujinkan, and has been for decades. 

I have to wonder whether some of this has been instigated by a guy named Dave Koss. Koss used to train in Highland and also in the Dayton dojo, and used to be very close to Jeff Prather. They even taught some classes together a few times at the Highland dojo, and Koss spoke very highly of Prather at the time. 

However, every person Koss has ever had a falling out with (which is just about _everyone_ he's ever met), suddenly becomes "weak, pathetic, evil", etc. And the rumors fly and the vindictive statements and lies spread. 

I can't say for sure, but it would not shock me any if Koss was involved in this, as he's pulled stunts like this before. Koss makes politicians look like saints.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 11, 2010)

Highland Ninja said:


> It seems as if someone out there has an agenda against him or something.


 
Yeah....I think that *he* does.


----------

